# Flounder in the Wind - Persistence pays off



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/1/2018*
I had the Mark K. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were bad, with SE wind at 25mph and normal tide levels. I knew before leaving the dock that tonight was going to be a tough grind to find fish. After a long rough boat ride out, we found some protected areas, but the water clarity was terrible. High winds all day and lots of tide movement had just about everywhere shredded in terms of water clarity. The action was very slow, with only 4 flounder in the first 2 hours of gigging. We moved around a bunch tonight, never finding more than 4-5 fish on any one spot, and lots of dirty water. We kept pushing through the adverse conditions, eventually grinding out a 4 man limit of solid flounder. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 2am (5 hours 45 minutes of gigging), and the fish were nice size, averaging 17". Persistence paid off, and these guys were all smiles, very happy with the results on such a challenging night.

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 6, 8, 9, 13, 14, 16, 17, 20, 22, 23
June: 5, 8, 11-14, 17-19, 21, 26-28
July: 1, 5-13, 15-18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Once again, I can't believe you were out there. It was blowing stuff off my patio, and I thought you finally must have cancelled a trip. That is an amazing bunch of fish in those conditions.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Another windy night*

*5/2/2018*
It was all smiles and a fun trip for the Casey B. group of 3 tonight, celebrating their buddy's bachelor party. Conditions were poor, with SE winds at 20-25mph and normal tide levels. Water clarity was poor again tonight in most areas, with a hard outgoing tide not helping things. The action was better tonight, with active fish in shallow water over hard sand and thick grass bottom. Despite the brutal winds, we ended with a 15 flounder limit, with a 17" average size. After gigging our flounder limit, we went looking for drum and sheepshead. We never found any drum/sheesphead, after making a couple moves and 45 minutes of looking.

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 6, 8, 9, 13, 16, 17, 20, 22, 23
June: 5, 8, 12-14, 17-19, 21, 26-28
July: 1, 3, 6-13, 15-18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

